# Tomcat SSL Configuration



## Waheed82 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Really hoping someone can help me on this one...
I have tomcat 6 installed and an application deployed, everything works perfectly.

Now I would like to use SSL, so I have used the guides to create a Keystore file and edited my server.xml file, like so:


<Connector port="8443" protocol="HTTP/1.1" SSLEnabled="true"
maxThreads="150" scheme="https" secure="true"
clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS"
keystoreFile="C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf"
keyAlias="TEST"
keystorePass="xxxx"/>


Have I missed something here ??
Because when I start tomcat again I get the following error, complains abt access to the file.


INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
Jun 13, 2014 2:29:07 PM org.apache.tomcat.util.net.jsse.JSSESocketFactory getStore
SEVERE: Failed to load keystore type JKS with path C:\Windows due to C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\conf (Access is denied)
java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Windows (Access is denied)
at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.jsse.JSSESocketFactory.getStore(JSSESocketFactory.java:405)
at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.jsse.JSSESocketFactory.getKeystore(JSSESocketFactory.java:296)
at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.jsse.JSSESocketFactory.getKeyManagers(JSSESocketFactory.java:544)



I have tried a number of locations, a mixture of C drive, 1 or more sub folders but same error.
I have also made sure each folder I tried had full rights, and I am administrator.

Btw, am using Win 7 Pro/Tomcat 6.

Many thanks !


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Try installing Tomcat outside of the program files directory.


----------

